# Anyone finding scrapes



## deerjackie (Oct 6, 2012)

Saw two bucks today out of range and after bowhunting went to check out the reason they were crossing that area and found first scrape of the year,the deer are really moving here today.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 6, 2012)

There have been three bucks in my area latley. Been watching them and they come up the same trail every morning. I have corn and licks out but I need to put out some persimons.


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Oct 6, 2012)

up here no one is really seeing anything, started putting out the cameras over some corn out in the woods and only get pics of some does and skippers, no bucks moving at all. I have talked with several other bowhunters around here, and their spots are doing the same thing


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 6, 2012)

There are oodles of trees rubbed up, but haven't noticed any scrapes.

I did get out opening day for a few hours in the evening. Did have some good luck, but didn't see any buck.

I probably won't mess with the bow now until the end of Oct., or the 1st week of November.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 10, 2012)

The tree line 1/4 mile behind my house had about 5 fresh scrapes 3 weeks ago when I went to trim my stand. The real early ones are usually 1.5 old bucks feeling a little horny for the first time. Around here the scraping really starts to get good at the end of Oct.


----------



## Oldmaple (Oct 30, 2012)

Last week was at my dump which overlooks a stand of pine. Looked into the pine and saw a patch of bare earth. Investigated and found five nice scrapes within 50 yards. Dirt thrown 10 feet away from the scrapes. Would have liked to watch him make those scrapes. That would have been fun. Got a stand in there but usually use it later in the season. Looking forward to November 15.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 30, 2012)

Our herd is sparse this year. Not even a signpost rub in the woodlots between fields around here.

Damn DNR is understating the loss to Blue tongue and Coyotes', and overestimating the herd as usual.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ogden (Oct 30, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Our herd is sparse this year. Not even a signpost rub in the woodlots between fields around here.
> 
> Damn DNR is understating the loss to Blue tongue and Coyotes', and overestimating the herd as usual.
> 
> ...



you must be from around ionia county. not to many deer roaming around anymore :msp_angry:


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 31, 2012)

Tons of scrapes, but not too many rubs.

I already tagged out in my zone, so I'll be calling yotes while keeping tabs on my neighbors.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 31, 2012)

ogden said:


> you must be from around ionia county. not to many deer roaming around anymore :msp_angry:



Nah, south in Van Buren.
Used to have one of the highest deer/car accident rates in the state, now they are infrequent.

I counted three deer tracks on our entire field today. One is the Doe that hangs out close to the barn year round. 
5 years ago they were running ruts on several trails through the same field and the neighbor was considering a Damage permit.

DNR count is as usual, 2/3 bong water and 1/3 SWAG.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 1, 2012)

Lots of scrapes and rubbs here. Havn't seen a good buck in two days before the big winds started. they usally bed down in the front yard way from falling dead ash. No acorns in the woods, no close corn fields the beans were crap so they are hanging out in the far off corn fields till they are picked and the near by wheat fields to feed.
Baiting is legal again too.

 Al


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 1, 2012)

Got my small game and trapping licenses today, so now I can just walk around shooting at stuff with no risk of prosecution. I might even kill a tree rat or two.


----------

